# Municipality introduces a five-year plan for Dubai's roadways



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

The road network system in Dubai is in for a major upgrade and replanning. The network needs to keep pace with the rapidly growing population of the emirate and to accommodate the new light rail system that will network the city.

Municipal authorities have recently completed a number of studies on the city’s roads including an asphalt research project that was aimed at upgrading the quality of asphalt used in Dubai’s roads. This was to cope with the increasing number of heavy trucks using the emirate’s roads and the prevailing hot climatic conditions.

The studies carried out by the roads department at Dubai Municipality, will improve traffic conditions, introduce appropriate policies for mass transit methods and improve road conditions in Dubai, said Nasser Ahmed Saeed, department director. The study titles include: a ‘Comprehensive transport study’, ‘Master plan for technical traffic systems’, ‘Traffic calming studies’, Comprehensive pedestrian movement study’, ‘Asphalt research project’, and ‘Comprehensive plans for traffic technical systems.’

In a report on the road network and traffic systems in Dubai, Saeed said: “The population of the emirate is expected to reach three million by 2017. This demands from us a study of the current transportation methods in the emirate as well as the various alternative modes of transportation. The ‘Comprehensive transport study’ has been undertaken in this context.”

He noted that, as part of the study, a traffic model was developed to predict future traffic in all directions as a base for laying down short, medium and long-term plans for the roads network after collecting comprehensive traffic information.

“Various transport policies and alternatives were evaluated, and a five-year plan for improving the road network and transport systems in Dubai was introduced,” Saeed said.
The study’s immediate effect was the introduction of a comprehensive plan for traffic techniques systems in Dubai, which include electronic display boards, speedway access and an exit management system, traffic accidents management system, and a dynamic navigation system. Of these, electronic display boards or ‘variable message signs’ that show road conditions, alerting motorists to congested routes and suggesting other options, will be set up by Dubai Municipality by 2005. Two phases of this dynamic navigation system have already been introduced and the final phase is currently underway.

Saeed further noted that the traffic calming studies were undertaken to identify traffic safety issues and their corelation to the planning and design factors of road networks and land use. The end result was the preparation of a comprehensive traffic-calming manual for Dubai. This project, named ‘Planning and design of traffic calming’, has won Dubai Municipality the prestigious Grand Award of 2003 for Engineering Excellence from the Consulting Engineers of South Carolina.

The pedestrian movement study was conducted to collect information about current pedestrian movements, facilities and safety issues. Field surveys were conducted to solicit pedestrians’ views and suggestions on the planning and designing of facilities for pedestrians and those who use bicycles.

http://www.itp.net/business/news/details.php?id=12980&category=construction


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

two intresting things
"The population of the emirate is expected to reach three million by 2017"
and also teh Bike paths are good as long as they are far far away from any road i just cant ever belive it going to be safe to bike on the sholder


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Bike paths on the hard shoulder? Uh oh.... I can c the raod fatalities on bikes going thru the roof by 2017 with the way people drive in this city-state!

God help them! Save Dubai's roads!!!!!

Face
:jippo:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yep thats what i am thinking
lvoe bike riding here but never in dubai
maybe around some "bike park" or some thing but would have to drive to get there


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

just look at the bikers today.....hardly any of them use the paths on the side of the roads and more often than not, one sees them riding in the opposite direction to the traffic.

Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

bike riders, hmmm i can tell you crazy stories! :lol: some of them are so stupid! they ride wrong direction on beach road! and some just appear in front of you between the palms there! you always have to watch out! craziest thing i've seen so far was one guy riding wrong direction through al shindagah tunnel!!! :lol: :hilarious:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

riding any where in dubai is crazy enough
thats a death wish


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, absolutely! and in summer this would be nothing for me! the best is throw your bike on your pick-up and go to al safa park or whereever!


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Most of them seem to have a death wish! :nuts:There are so many that jay-walk and not to mention those road runners that try to dash across SZR. Now thats what i call a death wish! :nuts:

And that is the funniest thing Dubai Boy. Wrong side of the road in the tunnel?:hilarious:


-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

something has been started against these "fast guys". if you see one going too fast you can call a hotline and once a person has three copmplains on its account, he'll get some serious punishment. (even jail was considered!!! and license gone, some money gone!!!)


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

major problem of saftey awarenesss and resposablity in UAE
most people have no idea at all


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

The problem is that most of them drive so fast that they are gone before you can note down their car details, number and code! There need to be more police on the roads and the fencing between the trade centre and junction2 need to be extended to junction 5 and some pedestrian under passes need to be built, just like in AD.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd not build under passes, i'd build pedestrian overfliers. one every km. so that people can change sides!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well we all know that 100s of fly overs for pedestrian are need all over the and i only know of one being built , Zeebel Park to Karma Area


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

There are more being built than that Trances. There are a grand total of 5 under construction at the moment. lol. I remember seeing one in Abu Hail Somewhere and another one in Qusais somewherre. 

But which do u think is better? Pedestrian bridges or underpasses? I prefer the later as they dont spoil the city scape, cos lets face it, most of the time they arent the prettiest things to look at.

-Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

good for us to get public views but spose your right better of under if possible


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree about the views, but generally that saying comes to mind....out of sight....out of mind......the less maniacs we have running across 10-lane highways, the better!:banned:

Perhaps some sort of pedestrian police or police under every junction like in N.America waiting for traffic offenders? Or maybe they should replace the dud radars with real ones for a change!


Woohoo.....50th post!
epper: :carrot: :banana: :cucumber:
:dance:


Face81
:jippo:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yep raders seem the way to do 
many would soon learn if they was no way for them to talk their way out of a ticket
hmm 50th post congrates


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

couldnt resist making it 51. :weird: lol.......

Still awake, are u? I am off to bed........too many posts for one day....i promise to update you on that 'New' Campaign i was talking about.

If you arent too tired, I think all of us would like to hear about the traffic regulations in place in your metropolis. We never hear of trafiic maniacs from Sydney.....do tell us about some of the regulations. 

C u tomorrow mate. 
And get some shut eye!

Face81
:jippo:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I would only consider using a bike path if it was about a mile away from the road! Sometimes when you want to cross, its as if the approaching driver purposefully changed his lane and speeded up to run you over!
As for riding opposite to the direction of the traffic, maybe it is understandble. Better to see who the speed demon is that is planning on running you over than have him creep up behind you.


----------

